# for sale new penn 525 mag built may 2018



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

I built two penn 525's from factory parts inventory. there are no more possible. I have the last of some parts and there are no more in any supplier inventory.
It cost 450.00 in parts for every single piece. The spool bearings, hybrid abec 9, and upgraded double thick n52 rare earth mag holder is non factory. I will sell the reel for $350, free insured shipping to usa 48. 
it's on ebay for sale but i'll pull it for anyone here. The video of the assembly is not good hands blocked view too many times. 
Its better than factory new, no one does what i do to the penn, see the video. If jokers wish to make fun have at it but anyone serious consider it soon. Its now advertised worldwide. I build and service only Penn 525, My work speakes for itself.
https://youtu.be/_7XFYZtxQXI
https://youtu.be/5h7QerEkeCA


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2018)

Is it standard procedure to use a hammer to insert crossbars into a graphite frame ?


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

what was out of camera view was me pressing in both posts against the maple block, the jewelers hammer only taps them flush. the end of the posts have flutes, tapping to get the last 32nd flush in a new frame. replacing posts in a used frame can be tapped out and pressed in without force.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Im surprised it hasnt sold yet.

Edit: where is the clicker on this reel?


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

No clicker , It's a grass caster ,


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Damn. If only it had a clicker


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

If had a clicker then I could fish it as it is it's useless to fish , any chance it could get a clicker for that price, it should have one


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Bruce if I pay full price will you stand next to my rod during drum season and make a loud clicking sound when you see the line going out?


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

better than that I'll tie a bell to your rod.
I can swap the ends for a magged end with clicker. I have all Penn ends brand new. Did you know to build a slidy end plate from factory stock costs 70.00? Insane and now some pieces arent available. 
When I fish I watch the rod tip or hold the rod and feel bites. If I'm sitting usually people signal me its bending. Never used a clicker. 
I have two of those reels, one for grass, the one selling is for fishing, note the handle. I doubt a clicker will sell it but I'll change it. Thanks.
My current projects are two more 525's used. Both have clickers


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

NJbruce said:


> better than that I'll tie a bell to your rod.
> I can swap the ends for a magged end with clicker. I have all Penn ends brand new. Did you know to build a slidy end plate from factory stock costs 70.00? Insane and now some pieces arent available.
> When I fish I watch the rod tip or hold the rod and feel bites. If I'm sitting usually people signal me its bending. Never used a clicker.
> I have two of those reels, one for grass, the one selling is for fishing, note the handle. I doubt a clicker will sell it but I'll change it. Thanks.
> My current projects are two more 525's used. Both have clickers


The sideplate with a clicker from the UK is under 50.00 I know I have two of them.


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

I can swap the tournamag end plate for a brand new supermag knobby with clicker aka mag extra. New from Penn parts UK.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Bruce, I'm impressed.....I see the one in the video has a different handle knob than on ebay.......can you provide the weight of each reel and can you provide same type knob (metal) with the one for sale?
Also, believe the pinion gear is stainless and main gear is brass.....you maybe confirmed in video and I missed it.
Thanks,


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

i can weigh them, the video reel i changed the knob to a black knob. The one I used was unscrewing, its for left side reels. The main gear is a brass bronze alloy. I service them and have never seen one worn.I have a gold on gold power handle for the 525, its aftermarket and expensive. The handle/knob on the reel for sale is also expensive and better suited for fishing, but everyone has their own taste. I'll weigh them when I get back from fishing tomorrow.
Thank you.


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

Jollymon said:


> The sideplate with a clicker from the UK is under 50.00 I know I have two of them.


I am currently talking to my UK parts supplier for a tournamag end with clicker. Seems they have dried up so he's doing it by parts. I'm already giving away my time and 100.00 loss on parts. I'm starting to question if trying to make people happy is worth it.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

NJbruce said:


> i can weigh them, the video reel i changed the knob to a black knob. The one I used was unscrewing, its for left side reels. The main gear is a brass bronze alloy. I service them and have never seen one worn.I have a gold on gold power handle for the 525, its aftermarket and expensive. The handle/knob on the reel for sale is also expensive and better suited for fishing, but everyone has their own taste. I'll weigh them when I get back from fishing tomorrow.
> Thank you.


Bruce, have a chance to get the weight?


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

sorry, the two reels wont compare because one is loaded with line. the sale reel is 461.5 grams without line.
The chrome handles are chrome brass, heavier. the reel not for sale is 540.3 grams with chrome handle, round knob with line and leader full. 
The gold handles are aluminum, much lighter. Hope this helps. 
I've been testing the reel in the video with braid and shock leader, and now mono and shock leader to see the differences. also the braking effects.


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

the second and final all new 525 mag will start on ebay, the same offer to any forum member applies. 

The second reel has a slidy with double power magnets making it as powerful as supermag but you can see where the magnets are and make adjustments faster. 

I have plans for a new mag system being prototyped and will probably use a penn to trial it. you will be able to see where the settings are at all times.

I have a new factory end plate, in parts, coming from UK in two weeks. I'll test it and perhaps offer it with one of the reels if somone prefers it.


----------

